# EWCM + DTD = no more CM = PREGNANT?



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

DH and I DTD in the midst of my EWCM and utilized the pull and pray method of contraception. (We'd love to get pregnant we're just not actively trying!) Since then I haven't had normal (for me) CM and got a bout of nausea today. I'd be 4 weeks today and have a metallic taste in my mouth... so "Am I PG?"
What else should I look for?
ETA: This would DC #2.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I don't know, I got pregnant on one day of EWCM and have had copious creamy CM ever since. I had about a week of nothing, a week of sticky, and then oodles of discharge.

At this stage an HPT should work, but you should still use first morning urine. Considering you were TTA, the nausea could be a combination of premenstrual hormones and anxiety.


----------

